# Sad About Hawk



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

My Periodontist called me today about a hawk that visits his back yard. It is a red shouldered hawk and they had been watching it all summer.

He said he noticed it sitting in one spot about two hours and then lying down. I asked him to move it to a shady area and try to give it water. He was unable to leave home to take it to a vet so I told him we would pick it up. We had to delay about an hour because we had a prior commitment (getting flu shots) but I gave him the name of a vet who is very good with raptors. He contacted the vet and they told him to put it in a box with a heating pad. We did pick it up and take it to the vet.

Poor little fellow is so sick that I seriously doubt it will make it. It is so very frail, seems almost like air when you hold it. I don't know if it may have picked up a poisoned mouse or if it is just frail from hunger. I just hope and pray that when I check on it tomorrow that it has improved some.

It breaks my heart to see birds suffer, or any animal, but birds seem to have such a hard time surviving. Anyhow, just wanted to share this.

One little note though. I try to tell everyone we meet that we rehabilitate birds and my doctor remembered me talking to him about it so you just never know when your advocacy of birds can possibly help one.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow, Maggie!!

How sad! I know I'm not alone in hoping the Hawk will make a full recovery!And, I understand completely, how you feel about a hurt animal! 

Thank goodness you were able to get him to a Vet!

Funny that you mentioned how something can pay off much later! I was just mentioning to Cindy that getting Dennis' name as a referral when I first found Squeaks, has paid off BIG time! He is my "finding owners of banded pigoens" guru and has really helped me so much! 

We will look forward to a POSITIVE update on the Hawk!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

REally hope the hawk makes it. You know, even after the hawk entered my loft and got one of my birds, my son and I still gave it water and hamburger. It had an old injury and didn't have full use of it's leg so that really made me feel bad for it. After all, it only wanted a meal too. I hate to see any animal suffer!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Poor thing, it is so sad when a creature as independent as a hawk becomes weak and dependent. I hope that he makes a full recovery, Maggie. Thank you for looking after him.

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I must say this has upset me more than I want to admit. If I let myself, I could cry buckets over this one. Cynthia, it may be like you said - they are so independent and to see such a beautiful, proud bird so sick really got to me. In the rehab "business" you just have to roll with the punches but sometimes you simply want to retire.

If the hawk does make it he owes a lot to this fine young doctor of mine who tried so hard to help it. I already knew he was a caring person but I didn't know it also included our feathered friends.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

The vet just called and this beautiful bird passed away within minutes of her starting treatment.

God bless his soul. He was so lovely.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear the news, Maggie. RIP beautiful noble bird, another of Gods most finest creations.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am sorry, Maggie. 

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I guess the time was just too late, Maggie! What a shame!

I, too, send LOVING THOUGHTS and HUGS to you and one of Nature's "noblest!"

Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sorry the hawk didn't make it. 

I was coming home over a back road today (I hate freeways) and the sun had just broke through the dark rain clouds, and was shining directly on a beautiful red hawk on a line. It was like the sun came through just to put a spot light on him. I always feel lucky when I see one, they may be a problem for a lot of pigeon owners, but they are certainly regal and awe-inspiring creatures.


----------

